Ask HN: What's the best April fools joke you have seen today? - pasta
======
mgiannopoulos
Only saw this one so far: Google Gnome
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vNOllWX-2aE](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vNOllWX-2aE)

------
pasta
Google wind:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QAwL0O5nXe0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QAwL0O5nXe0)

